# Elmers Single Cylinder Compound Engine



## stefang (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello, I'm back again, building a new little steam engine 

This time it will be Elmers Single Cylinder Compound Engine:

Here is a picture of the current status:







The base is aluminum, the bearings are brass, the crank, crankshaft and the bearing supports are steel. The screws are made from toolsteel.

Stefan


----------



## jimmybondi (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Stefan,

nice to met you anywhere in world (wide & web  )

also nice to see you're doing on steam ... (don't knew until yesterday ..)
a lot of success on it

Frank


----------



## stefang (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,

Always a pleasure to meet you, Frank ;D
*Plopp* (the sound of a bottle beer opened)

I did some progress with my engine:

Boring the cylinder:





Milling the valve out of a scrap piece of cast iron:




(As i have no digital readout on my mill, i have to write the coordinates down, in this case on the vise...)

Work done in the last days:





Stefan


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 8, 2008)

Very nice work Stefan. Those bearing stands look kind of familiar ;D ;D---Brian


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking good!

Keep the pictures coming!

Eric


----------



## Cedge (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm a wee bit confused as to how a single cylinder engine can be a compound. Help me out here...(grin)

It's looking real good from here...

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Nov 8, 2008)

The plans explain why it is considered a compound Steve.

http://john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/45_single.pdf

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Nov 8, 2008)

Typically a compound engine would feed from one cylinder to another. Fascinating idea, feeding the steam from one end of a single cylinder to the other. I hadda ask....LOL Elmer was quite the genius. Thanks Rick

Steve


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice work Stefan. Looks like you're making some good progress. Thanks for posting your work. I like the concept of this engine and will be looking forward to your final result.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## stefang (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you, guys 

Posting pictures in this forum and getting answers is very motivating 



			
				Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Very nice work Stefan. Those bearing stands look kind of familiar ;D ;D---Brian



Hehe, Yes, a bit ;D

And again, some progress:

The eccentric rod (Hot rolled steel):

Boring to size:





Milled the contour





After that, I hacksawed everything away, that wasnt part of the eccentric rod, loctited it to an arbor and chucked it on the round table:





Then i heated it to loosen the loctite:










The other side has still to be finished 

Stefan


----------



## Stan (Nov 13, 2008)

I am not much on steam but I understand the principle of compound engines. My question is, will a compound steam engine run on air?


----------



## stefang (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Stan,

I see no reason, why it should not run on compressed air ???

Stefan


----------



## Stan (Nov 16, 2008)

stefang: The reason for my question is that the second cylinder in a compound engine uses the heat in the steam discharged from the high pressure cylinder. I don't think that compressed air will react the same. The high pressure end will certainly run on air but I am wondering if you get any power out of the low pressure end. Can you comment on that?


----------



## stefang (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello Stan,

hmmm, i dont think, that the high/low pressure thing works with compressed air, but the engine will run:

[ame]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul3cy8BeCSI[/ame]

Until now, there arent any seals, because of that, air (and oil) blows out everywhere, but its running (not very well, but its running) ;D

Stefan


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 27, 2008)

Sweet----


----------



## Maryak (Nov 27, 2008)

Stefan,

Congratulations, a great engine. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## stefang (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you, guys 

Today, i finished the machine, did a little polish (not really  ) and added the seals:











looking forward for the next project and my new lathe :big:

Stefan


----------



## Paolo (Nov 27, 2008)

Congratulations!! nice realization...
Cheers 
Paolo


----------



## dsquire (Nov 27, 2008)

Stefan :bow: :bow: :bow:

Very nice job on that engine and very fast building it. Between you and Brian I'm not sure who is the fastest. LOL

Looking forward to your next project.

cheers

Don


----------

